# Grilling asparagus



## youngchefpat (Sep 20, 2006)

Grilling vegetables is awesome but i especially like asperagus.  Try grilling asperagus until it has nice grill marks and is a little soft, then toss with extra virgin olive oil, dried oregeno and parsley, and season with salt and pepper.  It is fabulous and good for you.  I was surprised when i found out that many people do not grill vegetables.

youngchefpat


----------



## LesleyP (Sep 20, 2006)

yes I love grilling asparagus as well, then drizzle with balsamic vinegar and top with some parmesan shavings, very tasty.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 20, 2006)

You'll love it even more if you use fresh herbs!  The flavour will burst.   Grilling is something that requires an appliance.  Some people just don't have a grill.  Otherwise, I'm sure there would be much more grilling.


----------



## GB (Sep 20, 2006)

Grilled asparagus is great stuff. I just recently saw a great trick too. Take about 5 or 6 asparagus spears and run two wooden skewers through then to sort of make an asparagus raft. Break off the ends so no wood (or very little) is sticking out. Now they will be simple to flip without loosing any between the grates.


----------



## kimbaby (Sep 20, 2006)

I too love asaparagus...any way you wanna fix it is good with me...


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 20, 2006)

grilling and roasting does so much for vegetables!  Its the way to go.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Happy Wednesday*

Grilling asparagus is awsome - I like them done many different ways but my favorite is with herbs and spices and butter.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Sep 20, 2006)

_If I can't grill asparagus outside, then I roast them in the oven.   Put a little olive oil in your hand, rub the asparagus with it then salt them a little with kosher salt.   Roast in a shallow pan or dish for 8 or 9 minutes at 400 degrees and you have the best asparagus ever.  Drizzle with lemon juice to "pop" the flavor. I haven't steamed them since I started roasting them._


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 20, 2006)

Check out my grilled veggies - from left to right - http://www.discusscooking.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=86&c=5

asparagus
red peppers
zucchini and summer squash
portabello mushrooms

I think I wrote what I marinated them in.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 21, 2006)

Forgot to say - YES, you are right, youngchefpat - grilled veggies are wonderful but asparagus wins hands down!!!  If I happen to have some reduced balsamic on hand it's nice to add a little drizzle to them.


----------



## PHILSFAULT (Oct 30, 2006)

This week I grilled asparagus two ways.

1st - Wrapped in foil with garlic, olive oil and salt / pepper
2nd - tonight I just drizzled some olive oil . .. . added salt and pepper and just let them sizzle on the grill for a few minutes.  

Awesome!!  As are most veggies and fruit


----------

